# Appaloosas and barrel racing



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

heck, i barrel raced my morgan horse! any horse can barrel race! she looks like she could be a barrel racer, but appaloosa's can barrel race too!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok so coming from experience and other people having similiar experiences appaloosas and barrel racing don't go together. My aunt video taped all the gymkhana events that we did together and every single one there is at least one buck. Im not saying that particular appy wont like barrels but Im just saying there are a lot that don't. Oh and if you want to watch the videos go on to youtube and type in Tater the Bucking horse. No I never wore spurs to **** him off he just didn't enjoy gymkhanas. I am sorry for my crappy riding he had a rough trot and I could never sit it so my hands were everywhere. I had an easy bit in his mouth so my hands were not effecting him. I promise.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Appaloosas can make great barrel horses for your lower level stuff.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Lower level like 3d and 4d?

& I'll look up your videos crazy


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Lower levels like non PRCA and such. I doubt you'd go pro with her, but she could certainly get you a paycheque at local shows.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

appys can barrel race but you need to find one that has a lot of go. I have a paint that I want to turn into a barrel horse but the thing is I really have to work on getting her to go. She would rather trot than to run. Her full 4 month old sister is the same way. But her half brother at 3 months runs all over the field. He is like his mom so I will probably make him my barrel horse. Cutter will be a kids horse and just a local horse to the shows around town. I am working now on making her a western pleasure horse. Her great great great dam was a national champion in western pleasure so she could be to with a little bit of luck and training. Go with what the horse wants to do.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm trying to turn my appy into a barrel horse, just for fun and some local shows. She's not very fast yet but with some work I think she will! I saw some videos on youtube of a girl who trained her appy for the games... he was really slow at first but hes doing great now!


----------



## trashcanchaser (Sep 21, 2009)

i have worked with many barrel horses in my life and have worked with some amazing trainers as well. whcih i still work with the man that invented the 1D-4D concept. i believe that any horse will do any thing that they are capable and that horse seems very capable of it. now he may never reach the 1D but i wouldnt worry seein that the paycheck to the 1D winners is the same as the 4D. the horse needs to be long trotted alot to get the gut gone and to strenghten his muscles. i dont like loping those little circles that you see alot of barrel racers doing because that can cause hip problems which can lead to many other problems. just do alot of slow work in the patterns and if you speed up and he doesnt seem ready then slow down for a few more lessons.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Of course you can! I run on my TWH mare and she's great! So an Appy def. can! Why wouldn't they be able to?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

_Its funny hearin people sayin Appys arent god for barrels considering the Nez Perce Native Americans bred them for their speed and agility_...

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/breedsofhorses/appaloosahorse.html
 "The Nez Perce became excellent horsemen as well as the only Native Americans known to selectively breed their horses. The horses were bred to be strong, fast, sure footed, and intelligent mounts... were used to hunt buffalo and deer.".. all traits of a good barrel horse( except the hunting the buffs...:lol!
I say go for it!


----------



## maryberry (Sep 6, 2009)

My friend runs NBHA and I see appys run all the time and get better times then his QH. As long as your horse has the heart to run and love to turn the barrles he'll do fine just takes time to improve and get better times.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Forget the breed, the horse has to have the 'want to', first of all.

Secondly, some Appy's are nothing but QH with spots (i hate that kind) but in that case, they're just as good as plain old QH.

My appaloosa is pure appaloosa. He has stamina, agility, endurance, and he is extremely smart. He is 2 1/2 and knows how to neck rein already with the first two times I rode him to teach him, he had it down. Of course since he is so young, I won't do anything major until his joints develop more if not completely. He is 14.3 hh. My boarder says he will make an excellent barrel racer/ pole bender/ whatever I want to do with him! Of course I never plan on going Pro, just to local rodeos, and hopefully on the college team =]


----------

